# EMERGENCY. college student desperately trying to save my fish



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

my betta fish yogi is very sick, he is my little buddy and I have done just about everything I can to save him. since I am away at college I dont have many options or much cash to buy huge tanks or heaters but I am a diligent fish mom. I treat him with the respect of a human being. 
Is there any advice on what I could do to help him more or let me know if I need to try something else. 

Info about yogi
age - i have had him two years, possibly a year old when i got him
color - usually dark blue violet with pink under color in his tail
problem - potential fin rot or black gill from poor water quality or another unknown source. 
tank - usually I keep yogi in a 2.5 gallon tank considering he comes back and fourth between college and home with me. I still want to give him everything I can
no heater or oxygen pump 
Its on my desk next to my lamp and laptop for it to help keep him warm and I dont keep him near any windows where the cold can seep in. 

he had a toy castle in his tank for a while and one day i had noticed that his longest fin had a rip in it. did some research to see that they can hurt themselves on rough toys. feeling like a terrible mom I went out and got him a new log hide in with soft fake leaves on it. little did I know that when a fish tears its fin it is susceptible to fin rot. I noticed the rip last saturday and Wednesday he was acting odd and by friday afternoon was already in action to help treat him. 
this past saturday I went to petsmart and had a long chat with the girl working in the fish section and she helped me get him bettafix and some h2o water conditioner. I am also aware that potentially he could have gotten ammonia poisoning due to bad water quality from the water available to me at college. Usually I will buy a jug of spring water because apparently distilled has nothing good for him in it. I usually change his water weekly because I like him to have clean water to swim in but due to spring break was not able to at that time. making me feel more guilty

these are his symptoms
- surfacing for air ( has become less frequent since the medication and conditioning ) 
- gills looking strained and a little dark ( possible black gill?)
- his tails are rotting at the ends and had what looked to be a tiny red pimple on his longest tail yesterday only to have it gone today, and new one on the fin below that. it spread overnight even though I used medication. I dont know what to do. today he keeps spitting his pellets out. 

p.s. I removed him from the larger tank and put him in a tiny bowl for medicating and treating him. I figured it would be a more effective treatment.

can anyone help me? I am desperate to save my baby. he brightens everyday for me. i added some pictures so I could give a better look. 
i would be forever thankful


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok okok. Lots to fix!But we can do it.

First thing 100% water change. Add dechlorinator. Come back when thats done! Remember to acclimate SLOWLY.

Good, now, if you have $20 go to walmart and get a cheap 2-5 gallon heater. Filtees are important but it can wait. If u cant get a dechlorinator or dont have access to tap buy a bunch of 88 cents green tabbed Drinking Water Gallons. Double checked they are filtered by ozonation. Plan to get aquarium salt. But im going to let more verses membwra direcr you there.

Plan to do 100% water changes daily for now. Remember to acclimate slowly!! If u still have the cup he came in, float him im the tank for 10-15 mins, keep it covered, dont let him jump.Then slowly mix the waters.

Breathe deep! Best of luck!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Your tank size is fine. A filter is highly recommended but not absolutely necessary. The things you do need to get as soon as you can are a heater, a thermometer, and aquarium salt (for fin rot treatment).

Aquarium salt shouldn't be really expensive, and you can get a small box at any pet store, fish store, or walmart. Premix salt at 1 teaspoon per gallon of dechlorinated water. If he's in a smaller container for treatment, do 100% water changes daily until you are done treating and are ready to move him back to his regular tank. As was mentioned above, once you get your heater, you can float his quarantine container in his main tank to maintain the temperature while he's in qt. Keep up the salt treatment for about a week. Don't continue the salt treatment for more than 7--10 days; long-term use of salt can weaken their immunity over time. If you go 7--10 days of salt treatment and he still isn't better or is worse, let us know so we can advise you on a more aggressive approach, but really he doesn't look TOO bad, so I think the salt and clean water should take care of it.

What is your water change schedule normally like? In an unfiltered 2.5 g, I would do two 50% and one 100% water changes per week. If you do get a filter, you can scale it back to two or three 50% changes per week.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying!
I Don't have any more money to spend on heaters. Sadly I am living the live of a broke college student who is also an art major. I spent what money I had on his medicine and h20 conditioner for his water I got yesterday. 

I changed his water yesterday and did so again today to keep giving him the medication to kill bacteria as directed. when I change his water it is water I have treated with the conditioner and medicine and let sit overnight to reach room temperature. ( so the same as his current bowl of water) when I put him back in I usually put him back with a tiny bit of the water he was in before because I hear it is too much of a shock to remove it all. 

next..
does my water conditioner work as a dechlorinator? it says it removes both chloramines and chlorine. i have treated his water with that as well. and let it sit overnight to make sure it set in. I use a carton and fill it with tap water and treat it and let it sit overnight, will that work? i have also gone out and gotten jugs of water to use. I will be changing his tank everyday until I see him return to normal along with medicating for the seven day period. 
I plan on buying a cheap heater soon. I just need to get the cash together.

is that all right for now? I've spent hours online trying to compensate for the things I didn't have


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, water conditioner is dechlorinator. Why do you think your tap water isn't suitable for use? What medication are you using? I generally prefer to use natural treatments (like salt) before going for the harsher medications.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

I am currently treating him with bettafix as well. is that able to mix with the salt? I bought all natural sea salt and made sure it has no iodide in it as well. I was told it can work just as well as aquarium salt. I will treat with both if it will help or quicken his recovery.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

I live on a college campus and I just dont trust the water quality here. We have had a time period last year that we weren't allowed to drink the water on campus for a few days while they made sure it was alright, since then I am skeptical. I live in a much better place this year and its an apartment, not a dorm so I trust it a bit more. I had also been told tap could be unsafe


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't use Bettafix. Unfortunately, there are a lot of products out there that are sold for use with bettas that are not betta-appropriate, and bettafix is one of them. Bettafix is a diluted form of melafix, which has compounds that can damage a betta's labyrinth organ. It's so frustrating that people sell and market products that are completely inappropriate. It's too bad you've started using the bettafix; you could have taken it back and gotten a heater!  In any case, I would just go with salt. As long


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh darn! Alright!
I will stop using that as of today. Should I leave him in the water I already changed with the bettafix? or fill it again and use some sea salt instead? will gladly do what works better for him


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't want to shock him with too many water changes in a short period, but I think it's probably a good idea to remove the bettafix as soon as possible.

And yes, I believe plain sea salt should be ok for aquarium use as long as there are no anti-caking agents/additives in it.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

You said water quality is a concern prior to this. Because of that I would recommend daily water changes from the SAME source to help him recover. Ammonia will build fast in that tank especially if hes sick from ammonia poisoning.

Reviewed the symptoms ~Edit~

Def looks like ammonia poisoning, if his gills are blackened, make sure its his gills, not his beard.

So if you can, make it easier for him to get to the top with a betta leaf, makeshift or otherwise do so. Water changes, 75-100% daily. A pinch of dissolved aquarium salt. Make sure its dissolved in water before adding it.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

switched him once more into the tank treated with salt. What a difference! I am so thankful to see his energy starting to return to normal. thanks a million


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Once he's better, make sure to keep a good water change schedule to prevent ammonia issues in the future.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I believe Bettafix can be used under the right circumstances. I have used it in the past with no bad issues from it. HOWEVER I have always used it with an airstone that kept the surface moving, and preventing the Bettafix from creating a solid layer on the surface of the water.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

hmazzio said:


> switched him once more into the tank treated with salt. What a difference! I am so thankful to see his energy starting to return to normal. thanks a million


 
That's a great sign!! But we're not out of the woods yet, I would still continue 100% daily changes for a few days to allow him to recover. Remember, the key here is to very slowly acclimate him to his water each time. Here's a link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3UglEcnbJk

Continue with salt for a bit (can a more experienced member with salt and ammonia poisoning pitch in?) with 1 tsp per gallon. Do this for 5 days, if he is still doing better you can stop with the salt. If he is not, do salt for 5 more days. Do NOT exceed 10 days, it will harm his kidneys and other internal organs as well as dehydrate him (ironic since he's a fish no?). Continue daily 100% water changes as long as you are using salt.

Try and get a heater ASAP, I lied, you can get them for 15 dollars at Walmart. a heating lamp may work as well but you will need to monitor the temperature closely. A filter is then you second priority.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Heater-5-15-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291808

A good cheap filter.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-1-3i-Aquarium-Filter-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291765

With a filtered 2.5 gallon you're looking at 50% water changes every 3 days. Unfiltered will require more often. (Again a more experienced member can pitch in)

Now, as for a hammock for your betta, Do you have any sort of thick tubing? Or a plastic, smooth plate you can secure to your tank side whether its through acrylic tank sealant or something you can hang down that will dip into the water that you can jimmy rig to the die of the tank top?

What im getting at is this:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/betta-h...u^247201-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^55213039244

A spot for your betta to rest near the surface is important, he needs time to heal in recuperate. Basically his gills or lungs are most likely burned and/or scarred. So getting oxygen for him will be difficult for a while. Try to accommodate if you can. Best of luck! Hope I helped.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> I believe Bettafix can be used under the right circumstances. I have used it in the past with no bad issues from it. HOWEVER I have always used it with an airstone that kept the surface moving, and preventing the Bettafix from creating a solid layer on the surface of the water.


I would not recommend bettafix for ammonia poisoning


----------



## Leap (Sep 14, 2014)

If you lived near me,(I am in the UK) I would send you one of my heaters. Maybe someone closer to you has a spare working heater lying around? 

Anyone?

If no one can help, let me know. I'll send you a heater. It's unfortunately a non adjustable one so you'd need to keep an eye on it that it does not overheat the water. A cheap thermometer, like a floating type or a strip one to paste on the tank, will help you do this. You'd also need a converter adapter as our plugs and wattages are different.

I'm pretty amazed you managed to keep your boy in good condition for so long without one. I think you have certainly done your very best for him - limited resources and all. You are a good fish mom!

Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

^+1

I have that cheap heater actually, it works great at 78 degrees for my 5 gal. But as he said you cant adjust it, so you will need to get a thermometer to watch to make sure it doesn't get too high, if it can get it close (depending on how cold ur atmosphere is) to like 76 degrees that will be better for him than nothing until you have the finance to get a new one.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe in the future you could try adding some fast growing live plants to the tank... I say this cautiously because I don't want anyone thinking that I'm saying plants can replace a good water change regimen but in my experience it _can _help keep the water quality more stable and most bettas love to have leaves to rest their heavy fins on while they breathe. The only problem with plants is that it's an extra expense to take care of them to make sure they're thriving because a dying plant is a detriment to water. Also, some plants absorb nitrogen compounds better than others so it takes a bit of research. 

For now, focus on frequent water changes to help your fish recover. Keep an eye out for whitish/translucent bits on the ends of your fish's fins. When you see it that'll tell you that his fins are healing up. If you can't buy a heater than is it possible to crank up the heat in your room or where ever you're keeping him? I think being nice and warm would definitely help him heal faster.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

I have read through all the messages and have written down the things I can change and do to help him. 
so more frequent water changes to keep levels in his water safe
look into a heater
and to look into some possible plants

update on yogi today. He ate the pellet I placed in for him today so it's good to see he felt well enough to eat. His tail around the affected areas is returning to a normal color. so it's not bright red or a greyish discoloration. He still seems a bit tired but thats expected considering hes trying to heal himself. i will be lowering his water level so he doesnt need to tire himself. his color is also starting to slowly return. he isnt as pale. I plan to make him water change later in the day today since I changed it twice yesterday to remove him from the bettafix. trying my best over here, and plan to keep up my efforts. what do you guys think? any better?


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

here he his all together.


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

If he's eating, that's a better sign.
Where are you? If you're in the US, I will mail you my spare heater so you don't have to worry about buying one. I definitely remember college years as a struggling history major and I had a betta at the time named Alvin and I couldn't afford to help him. I know all too well that a spare $20 lying around for a college student just doesn't happen too often. Private message your address to me (just click on my profile and it should give you an option) and I'll send it at once. It's for a 3-5 gallon and keeps the water at 78 degrees automatically.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I am really glad things are working out, keep at it! If you lower his water levels just be cautious, the less water there is the aster ammonia builds up. You're doing a good job, healing a betta is MUCH harder than keeping one healthy. So points for sticking with it!

Also +1 historygeek for your kindness


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I buy filtered water from by the gallon from walmart and still treat that. I am also in college so I know the pain of being skeptical of the water.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys EMERGENCY. 
please tell me this isn't what I think it is. I was changing his water for today and was horrified to see his scales like this. I'm starting to fear for the worst. I don't know what to do now.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Im sorry I cannot view that image, can you fix the link please?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The picture doesn't seem to be showing up.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

that better?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, it's showing up now. I hate to say it, but yes, that is dropsy.

You could try treating with an antibiotic in case it was caused by a bacterial infection, but it's generally hard for them to recover once it reaches the pinecone stage.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes it is. I'm sorry, this looks like dropsy. The prognosis is not good.

We have 2 options. Euthanasia or Attempting to treat the symptoms.

Treating: (I need more experienced members with dropsy to chime in) can be done, but its hit or miss. Start by continuing adding Epsom or aquarium salt.

heres a link I was able to dig up:

http://nippyfish.net/2009/09/18/curing-dropsy-in-betta-fish/


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so overwhelmingly sad from this news.. I was afraid of this. yogi took my first steps into adulthood with me as i stepped on campus for move in day two years ago. I hate to think of moving home without him in a few weeks... 
the only antibiotic I have on me is bettafix for bacteria. Is there any chance I can save him? will he suffer badly if i try to treat him? 
or should I euthanize him to prevent inevitable suffering? 
neither are choices I want to make but I want to keep my baby from suffering.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Well here is where we stand:

He is two to three years old according to your post, so he's older now. Is treatment possible? Yes absolutely, and obviously get second opinions from other more experienced keepers on here who have dealt with dropsy, but, what I'm going to say is this:

Sadly, as we get older (even in humans, this is what I would say for elderly patients as well ((im a senior nursing student about to graduate)) when dealing with end of life and illness) treating illnesses will become harder. Including a comorbidity gill damage with symptoms like scarred/blackened gills, no heater for the majority of his life as well as infrequent water changes have not been beneficial for him (Remember, we all learn somewhere, do not beat yourself up). That being said, he has obviously flourished in your care for almost two years. Treatment right now ill be very hard on his body, especially antibiotics as he's retaining fluid most likely due to kidney failure. 

The end decision is yours. You know treatment will most likely be hard on his body with a poor chance of success, BUT is not impossible. You have the option euthanize... this is hard. OR you have the option of "fish hospice" by simply adding salt into his water to help him breathe and relieve pressure and diurese some of the excess fluids promoting comfort.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

OH! another treatment option I learned about a while ago was Methylene blue baths! Here is a link I dug up on it.

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2006/11/betta-with-dropsy.html


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

how would I have to euthanize him? with the clove oil? would it be kinder to do this early on? I don't want him to suffer a long drawn out death. I understand exactly what you're saying about his old age. He less likely to heal quick enough to save himself. I plan on still changing his water everyday and keeping salt in it to help keep him comfy. But if it gets bad I know what I will have to do. So you wouldn't suggest treatment?


I won't beat myself up. I hadn't known all these details until now. But aside from that I had given him the live of a king with what I could do. 
And trust me I have learned from yogi. He's been my best little buddy and I've given him the best I could always. I feel lucky to have had him for so long.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

another sad reality is I am still unable to afford a ton all these mixes that might not even be able to save him. I would personally give it any shot, but I have no funds for it. I have done the best I could with the resources I could get  I was thinking he was going to pull through. and I would get a heater once he made it.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I understand, and that is not something you can control. You have my sincerest sympathies.

I would recommend continuing with adding 1 tsp of Epsom or aquarium salt per gallon right now, as long as it doesn't exceed 10 days total I think that is the best you can do for him


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

And well, Its hard to say, dropsy is most likely a secondary infection or a result of kidney failure due to another cause. Treating one symptom wont cure the underlying problem. I think allowing him to ride it out comfortably is your best choice.

Euthanasia is something I will differ to someone else on. I am not familiar enough with it to recommend how to do it


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I've heard of some people putting their fish in the fridge and letting them freeze for a while to euthanize them. I dont know how humane or effective this is though...


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

jato said:


> Euthanasia is something I will differ to someone else on. I am not familiar enough with it to recommend how to do it


I'm not familiar with it, meaning I've done it before, but the best ways are either to put him in clove oil, or put him in ice water, which will "shock" him to death.
SIP little Yogi♥ (he hasn't died, I know, but unfortunately we both know what's going to happen eventually) If you want to dispose of him kindly, you can wrap him up in a little Altoids tin. (Sorry, I know everything I'm saying sounds morbid...)


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

no thank you all so much. I've given him the best chance I could. I plan on keeping him comfy until he passes on his own, but if he is visibly suffering I will have to euthanize him with clove oil. It'll spare not only him but me too. This is going to be tough on me too. He's been my muse for my art since I've been at college. he has inspired countless works. So he will live on in that way after he is gone. 

I will give you all updates as this time goes on.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Her is a link:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=55050


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I am sorry, I understand what its like loosing your friend. I lost my first betta who I had for some time a few months ago. Its not easy. You'll find understanding here if nowhere else.


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry.
I just lost my sweet Asa a few days ago (on the 20th) and I still don't know what killed him, but I was out of my mind when he got sick and that's actually why I joined this page. I couldn't help him either and I had to watch him die. Everything I did failed spectacularly and I had medicines galore and tried everything under the sun to help him but even being prepared to tackle betta diseases head on didn't help. Sometimes nothing does. During his final moments I put my hand under the water and let Asa rest in my hand and I talked to him and sang to him until his gills stopped moving. I couldn't bring myself to euthanize him with the clove oil. I was worried that would make his suffering worse and being that I had never done that before either, I was afraid to try it. I just did what I would have wanted to do during my final moments and that would be just being with the person I cared about and allowing them to comfort me.
Just do what you're planning, comfort him and love him until the end. That's pretty much all you can do now.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

historygeek402 said:


> I'm so sorry.
> I just lost my sweet Asa a few days ago (on the 20th) and I still don't know what killed him, but I was out of my mind when he got sick and that's actually why I joined this page. I couldn't help him either and I had to watch him die. Everything I did failed spectacularly and I had medicines galore and tried everything under the sun to help him but even being prepared to tackle betta diseases head on didn't help. Sometimes nothing does. During his final moments I put my hand under the water and let Asa rest in my hand and I talked to him and sang to him until his gills stopped moving. I couldn't bring myself to euthanize him with the clove oil. I was worried that would make his suffering worse and being that I had never done that before either, I was afraid to try it. I just did what I would have wanted to do during my final moments and that would be just being with the person I cared about and allowing them to comfort me.
> Just do what you're planning, comfort him and love him until the end. That's pretty much all you can do now.


How sad, thank you for sharing.

We hope all is well hmazzio


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

historygeek402 said:


> I'm so sorry.
> I just lost my sweet Asa a few days ago (on the 20th) and I still don't know what killed him, but I was out of my mind when he got sick and that's actually why I joined this page. I couldn't help him either and I had to watch him die. Everything I did failed spectacularly and I had medicines galore and tried everything under the sun to help him but even being prepared to tackle betta diseases head on didn't help. Sometimes nothing does. During his final moments I put my hand under the water and let Asa rest in my hand and I talked to him and sang to him until his gills stopped moving. I couldn't bring myself to euthanize him with the clove oil. I was worried that would make his suffering worse and being that I had never done that before either, I was afraid to try it. I just did what I would have wanted to do during my final moments and that would be just being with the person I cared about and allowing them to comfort me.
> Just do what you're planning, comfort him and love him until the end. That's pretty much all you can do now.


Yes, I( read about that in your journal. And, although you may have joined due to a tragedy, I can assure you, you have probably saved countless betta lives during your very short time here (I stalk this site on a daily basis. I see EVERYTHING ), congratulations! ♥


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

another update, I don't think it will be long for yogi. 
His scales are already more pine coned and he seems to be labored in his breathing and even makes his mouth move. luckily little to no bloating. 
Hopefully this will be a quick passing. I would rather that than suffering. 
Thank you all again for the help. I am going to continue being a good mommy up until the end. You've all helped me give him a better chance and helped me make these next few days easy on him


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I know this is hard. The life he had with you was obviously special.

Remember:


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

So update today on my yogi. He seems to be acting relatively normal. I hear that fish with dropsy are supposed to swell and such. No bloating but his scales are still pine coned. He has been trying to eat his food. some stay in. others dont. and has some activity where he is swimming around his tank. Often he will stir himself up and swim over the watch me do my artwork. and at other times attacks his reflection. He seems to still have some fight. So i am still changing his water conditioning it and adding salt. His fins though still seem to just keep falling apart. fr lack of any other medication I added two small bettafix drops into his water to just help at all. considering it will be the end of the road I am still trying to aid his will to live. his one tail shredded even more today when I placed him back into his tank because yogi always fought me on moving from tank to tank. what do you guys think?


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Bettafix is basically melafix which is very hard on kidneys. That being said if it is a bacterial infection this could go either way.

Biologically, your fish is retaining fluid, the fluid is going intracellularly into the scales which causes them to swell or "pine cone".

This approach will work in a 50/50 route. Could fix the problem, put him on the mend... or... it could shut down his already damaged kidneys and be fatal.

To reverse this do a 100% water change only re-adding whatever water you use to cup him with. Or you can ride it out. Right now you need to make the informed decision.

In my opinion fins can wait... kidney failure cannot. But its up to you.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

jato said:


> Bettafix is basically melafix which is very hard on kidneys. That being said if it is a bacterial infection this could go either way.
> 
> Biologically, your fish is retaining fluid, the fluid is going intracellularly into the scales which causes them to swell or "pine cone".
> 
> ...


I'm so worried. I feel like what I was doing before wasn't enough especially cause his fins are just burnin up. but i dont want to be the reason he dies.. Maybe Ill just do another water change before I go to sleep just to be safe


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

hmazzio said:


> I'm so worried. I feel like what I was doing before wasn't enough especially cause his fins are just burnin up. but i dont want to be the reason he dies.. Maybe Ill just do another water change before I go to sleep just to be safe


Let me be clear, no matter WHAT action you take, this is NOT your fault.

Why do you think doctors have such a hard job? You just have to weight the facts and make the best EDUCATED decision you can. You have the facts in front of you. Both approaches are VIABLE. Each just has different risks and benefits. These calls are not easy to make. But decide one approach and stick to it. If the salt water was helping a bit and you would like to continue that route then by all means, do so, if you think it is simply not enough (again this is your fish, you know him better than anyone) then continue with the bettafix.

But no matter what you do, don't stress yourself out more than you have too. Always remember that death is a natural part of life, your fish has lived two years, that's old for a betta and that is two more years he's had if you had never picked him up. Some things are just meant to be, so take what you have learned. Realize the severity and spend you time with him. The inevitable can only be prolonged for so long. Take comfort in the fact that you are trying, a lot of owners would simply give up.

In my prayers, best of luck. I'll be watching.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

If you want to just make him comfortable, I would start with some Epsom salt (1 tsp/gallon) in his water (don't use AQ salt, it does the opposite of the Epsom) to help draw some of the fluids out of him as from that old picture he does look slightly swollen. Cheap at Walmart.

Next, I'd get some plain, unscented Rooibos tea (Twinnings is a brand in the grocery store and is cheap) and float that in his water. It will stain the water brown, but it will relax him.

For a cheap rest for him, you could get a styrofoam cup, cut it in half (vertically if the cup is standing up), then put a pebble in it or easier would be to tie it to a rock so that it submerges in his tank. That way he can rest on it.

Sorry he's not doing well.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

*what to do*

Hey guys. Today yogi is still okay. He is still relatively active for a fish so sick and can keep food in when he swims to get it. but his one tail is just disappearing quicker and quicker. and considering that I have treated his water with salt and such, its surprising that I have not been able to stop it. I treated it when it first barely showed. any suggestions? or am i doing the best I can.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Right now I personally think you are doing the best you can. However, perhaps someone else knows of another remedy.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Time for some tetracycline?
Walmart has fish tetrecycline for $13.00.
You mix it with some food --like defrosted mysis shrimps or blood worms.
It saved my seahorse's life.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

If you're going to get an antibiotic, get kanaplex. Antibiotics are hard on kidneys, kana is shown to work in cases of dropsy. I haven't heard of tetracycline for dropsy but there's always more to learn!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

You are right--I was thinking about the fin rot not the dropsy.
This seems like a good article if a bit dense:
http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2006/11/betta-with-dropsy.html

You can get kanaplex from Amazon.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

The thing with dropsy is its the visual sign that the organs are shutting down. Very few fish have actually made a full recovery. Many often relapse from the damage already done. I've only heard of one fish still alive after 6 months.

But those cases are few and far between and were treated as soon as the signs showed (usually before it got as far as pineconing). 

I've noticed it can take many days (sometimes weeks) for the fish to finally pass away, some keep fighting and eating but they never recover. I had to deal with this and I too didn't have access to the meds that could have possibly helped (like kanaplex). He remained active and ate happily but then he'd get worse and look like he was already dead. For me I decided it was kinder to put him down. 

I used the ice bath method. You freeze a container of water till ice has formed over the top, then pull out the ice and net or cup (with hands) your fish and put them into the bath. It is over in a matter of seconds (less than 3). I've done this twice and both times were very fast. Personally I feel that once they show dropsy, be merciful, a slow death is not a kind one.

Ultimately its up to you, I just wanted to let you know what I've come to learn and what has worked for me.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys! Maybe some of the better news on here! Yogi seems to be either staying consistent or getting better. Believe it or not! Today I came back to find him with his tail less rotted and with more color. His color is returning and his face is starting to go back to its dark natural dark purple brown color. His fins seem to have the color returning as well. His energy level is only returning and he doesn't seem to be struggling at all anymore with breathing. He even ate all three of usual pellets yesterday. But the best news by far, is that his scales are less pine coned today. He isn't looking as pale or prickly. I am by no means expecting a full recovery or survival but it makes my heart feel better to see symptoms seeming to lesson or disappear. Best bit of good news in a while. Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If he is truly showing signs of survival, I'd really take up that offer for the free heater. A heater is arguably THE most important aspect of betta care (in addition to good water quality), and having one will greatly increase his chance of survival.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Kim said:


> If he is truly showing signs of survival, I'd really take up that offer for the free heater. A heater is arguably THE most important aspect of betta care (in addition to good water quality), and having one will greatly increase his chance of survival.


+1

Glad he is doing better! Best wishes still with yogi!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Good news and glad to hear it.


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad he's doing better. Offer for heater is still on the table (if you live in the US. I don't think I can afford to send it out internationally).


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Update on yogi!
his scales are barely pine coned now and all almost back to normal. 
his energy level has returned and he is eating like normal again. 
I see no more debris from his fins in the water and they dont seem to be rotting anymore
the color event returned! 
but last night I noticed he did a huge poop! like for a second i was like how is that possible? is it possible he had a blockage making him pine cone and such? he never bloated. and i am seeing poop like normal in his water again. but that is probably because he is eating again. 
I am slowly putting less salt into his water because I got a little more aggressive to save his tails ( which might have saved his life) he is still in his hospital tank so i can keep a super close eye on him. still doing 100% water changes to ensure the bacteria that affected his tale is gone. Anything else i should do? and what the heck was with his poop


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

How many days have you been using salt? If ur using 1 tsp per gallon make sure ur not exceeding ten days! If you have its ok, but discontiue salt for 10 days minimum

Yes constipation can cause the intial backup and ill spare you the pathophysiology but normally dropsy is the point of no return.BUT yogi sounds like a miracle fish  a few do recover from dropsy! While this may only last for so long, consider yogi blessed that he gets to spend that much more time with you ^^

After you discontinue salt then start easing off of the daily water changes. If its 3gal then do 50% every two to three days

So glad hes doing better!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

After reading this thread, I realized that it may have been the same bacterial infection that killed my sweet double tail half moon taffy. Taffy suffered for more then a week fighting this and having the almost all the same symptoms as your boy is. The only difference is that after one point where I was thinking he was going to make it, he went down hill fast. My female tiffy was right by his side when he was suffering. I would try to euthanize him, but he kept swimming out of the net so I respected his wishes. I ended up laying on my bed by him and my sassy girl tiffy as close as she could get to his tank and toke a nap by his side. When I woke up, taffy was gone. I had to use bleach to kill off the bacteria that killed him on my five gallon, caves, ect that he had contact with when he was sick. I had to tossed the live plants and gravel though. I got this cute little clown tail that needed a home to replace him. When I got the five gallon up and running again, I put tiffy in it and the first thing she did was swim to the place where taffy died and just stared at it, watching that broke my heart. I'm so glad your boy is having this much improvement. I bet he is going to survive


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

current and surprising update. all was well for yogi until I was looking REAL close and saw that the ends of his fins are slightly reddish again. I hope this is not the return of fin rot. I cut back on the salt slightly to 1/2 teaspoon because I thought that i would be oversalting him at this point. I also noticed two little white spots on his gills. not sure if ich or just bubbles sticking to him. i did research and it said ich can also make a fish appear darker, and he is darker again! his color is also darker blue than purple after recovering. this is probably due to everything he went through. 
another problem. I am planning on going home tomorrow on friday until sunday afternoon which would be at the latest i return at 5. Its a two hour drive home and while mr yogi is a fish of travels I feel bad moving him at this time. I was either going to bring him with me. In the best suggested way possible ( any ideas?) or I was going to leave him here. ( most college students are heading home for easter, and i trust my eyes to watch him ) considering he seemed to have a bowel blockage I dont think it is a bad idea to go a day without food. But I am worried about him now that fin rot may be back. I was going to fill his hospital tank full so the toxins wont build before I left. I have salted his water for over ten days but that is because I am slowly weening off of it. Dont want to shock him, but now that fin rot seems to be returning as i cut back I am worried. What do you think is the best call? HELP ME GUYS


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

if feeding him a medicated food for a bacterial infection would help me I will run out and get it as soon as i can in the morning.I will either be leaving with him as my passenger or i wont leave until he is set for the next day.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Kanaplex is what you want for meds. But theres several kinds that CAN work


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

If it is ich then you're most likely going to need an adjustable heater. Be careful because ich will appear to disappear when they jump off of your fish and then return with a vengeance after reproducing. I found it tricky to treat because nothing affects it when the ich is still attached to the fish so I'm hoping it's just air bubbles


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Wonderful news! 
Today I am getting yogi ready to back to his 3 gallon tank. 
He has returned to normal completely scales and all and his fins are growing back now. He seems to rambunctious for his hospital tank now, so since he is feeling better its time to go back to his big home! 
Thank you again to all who helped and gave me advice, he wouldnt have made it without the help of you all. 
I have a grateful little fish!


----------



## historygeek402 (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Huzzah--such good news.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks again everyone! here's my yogi all settled back into his big tank! slowly going to be putting his deco back in, but wanted to let him settle in over night first. He hasn't stopped zipping around re experiencing the excitement of a big tank. Still super grateful for all the help he looks SO much better!


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Im glad Yogi made it!! He truely is a miracle fish


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that he's better you should try drawing on his tank with dry erase marker, my sassy girl throws a flaring fit when I draw on her tank, try different colors for example my girl will flare at anything red ( she's a red betta irony )


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Thats such a good idea!! I wanted to draw a back drop for his tank so he had something to look at. But usually I leave my screen saver up. he loves watching the colors swirl on the screen.


----------



## hmazzio (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you to all who helped me save yogi's life all those months ago. Thanks to the help him and I were able to finish out our year at college together. It is with a heavy heart that I say that sadly yogi passed away last night. He was completely fine and loving life in his large tank. I had gone away for 4 days and when i returned sunday night he had all signs of dropsy and fin rot. Prior to my leaving i thought he seemed slower and less energetic, so i cant say i was surprised. I had left him in the care of my family who knew how much i loved him. They said it all happened in one day. They had woken up and it was just his time. I am happy to say though that he waited until i got home and gave me a chance to say goodbye before he passed 30 minutes later. 
I am so thankful I got those extra months with him and that we drove home from college for the last time together. 
like the indians used to do we are going to bury him under a plant so that he can help the plant flourish. I have chosen to plant him under the flower forget me nots. the name fits rightfully so. Thank you again to all who helped me save him, but as an old man of 3 and 1/2 years having survived the odds it was his time. 
Rest in Peace little yogi. thanks again guys.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear. I am glad Yogi was able to enjoy a few more months with you. Take care.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Yogi. He had a good long life with you!


----------

